# Spouse visa- bank statement and pay slip months don't correspond-urgent



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,
I'll be sending my docs to sheffield for husbands spouse visa soon.

My monthly bank statements run from 20th to 19th! For example my feb bank statement will show jan 20 to feb 19 actvity.

The problem is that I get paid at end of month. This means my jan pay will only be shown on my feb statement.

I'll be sending 6 months payslips- feb to july (my last payslip dated 28 july). Therefore is it acceptable to use my 6 bank statements march to august to correspond with feb to july payslips. Or shall I also include my feb bank statement thus sending in 7 statements? 

Also i will be using my salary plus savings combined. Will I have to show the calculation I used to work out how I meet the financial requirements in part 5 continuation section appendix 2?

Any advice is appreciated
Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> The problem is that I get paid at end of month. This means my jan pay will only be shown on my feb statement.


It doesn't matter, the bank statements are only to show that your payslips are being deposited into an account in your name. UKVI don't care that your pay shows up on the next month's statement - Just provide the bank statements which correspond to your payslips. They may not be exactly in alignment, that's ok.

You don't have to show the calculation but it is helpful to do. They will do their own calculation anyway


----------



## ANS1 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thank you so much for the clarification and quick response! So in the calculation, i take my lowest monthly wage from the 6months payslips multiply by 12. Then minus this from 18600. The remaining amount x2.5 plus 16k on top is the savings needed. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes that's correct (if you are on a salary)


----------



## mk191192 (May 4, 2018)

ANS1 said:


> Hi,
> I'll be sending my docs to sheffield for husbands spouse visa soon.
> 
> My monthly bank statements run from 20th to 19th! For example my feb bank statement will show jan 20 to feb 19 actvity.
> ...


Hi there, 

I have just come across your post. me and my partner are looking to apply for spousal visa towards the end of June 2018. My situation is quite similar to yours. Under the financial requirements, I will be applying through category A as I would have been with my employer for more than 6 months in June 2018 and earning more than the minimum requirement. I am paid on the 25th of every month, however my bank statement comes out on the 21st. This means that my pay is always reflected in the following months statement. For example April's pay would be reflected in May's bank statement. 

If we were to apply in June, this would mean I will have pay slips from December 2017 - May 2018. However , to reflect this, my bank statements will have to be from January 2018 - June 2018. I have read numerous times that all documents must be within 28 days of the application. I will most likely receive my June bank statement on 26th and my payslip will be for 25th May (28+ days difference between pay slip and statement). In the meantime, my June payslip will be available which means technically I have not given last 6 month's payslip. 

I am quite confused about this and not sure what would be a way around this. As my pay slips and statement will always be out of sync. 

Would you be able to tell me the outcome of your application and how you resolved this issue?


----------

